# Backache, Leicester - April 2013



## PaulthePom (Apr 10, 2013)

After having this on my little "Check out" map for a while and seeing the portal the night previous we decided that this evening we should pop along and check this and a couple of other possibles out. This is part of the culverted "Braunstone Brook" I believe and this particular section is 1/2 a mile long of stooping. Due to its awkward nature we decided that we shall give it a name "Backache" because if you do it enough times, that is certainly what you will get, we intend to return to explore the rest of the culvert at a later date to do a more complete report.

Its mostly box sectioned with a couple of CSO outfalls that are a bit too small to be bothered to crawl through. Its a very boring explore in all reality luckily I had the company of a couple of friends, one of whom could not find his wellys.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Awww, I really want to do one of these...


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 10, 2013)

Cracking sets of pics!
Thanks...


----------



## demon-pap (Apr 10, 2013)

cool shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bones out (Apr 10, 2013)

UE-OMJ said:


> Awww, I really want to do one of these...




Me three.......


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice processing great set and info


----------



## PaulPowers (Apr 11, 2013)

I hate this type of culvert, long stoopy and no doubt with blackberry sized spiders dive bombing you

You got some cracking pics from it


----------



## PaulthePom (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks all, These sort of things are not hard to find and I'm quite happy to show this one off to anyone (Wellys needed).
Luckily this one does not have too many spiders (Yet).


----------



## Dolly(male) (May 19, 2013)

is this the one that goes from Braunstone Park to Winchester Park ???? if it is i went through this when i was a kid back in the 60s with my elder brother !!!
good pics !!


----------



## Big Bill (May 25, 2013)

Great pictures, looks a good walk! (with wellys on)


----------

